# RV Park phone number???



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Does anyone here have a good contact number for the Channel View RV Park in Rio Hondo on the Arroyo Colorado?

:texasflag


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't know if it's a good # or location but this is from the 2015/2016 Winter Texan listing,

*Channelview RV Park * 
36185 Marshall Hutts Rd. ... Rio Hondo, 78583 ... 956-748-3255

http://www.wintertexaninfo.com/resorts_riohondoparks.html


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------

